# My 15 mice :D



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hellooooo!! 

I'll you present my mouses, in Spain we say "ratoncitos" or "colis" 

Geelah


















Kara


















Weegue


















Leelin


















Shadow Paradise


















Lennon


















Cioccolato


















Swagg


















Borah


















Liz


















Brigitte


















Kayle


















Lila de Belair


















Patna


















Sheishei


















Greetings


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello :wavesanta ,nice mice and great pictures


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Ollah Nastafan, very pretty meeces  I like Geelah most. Muy bien


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, pretty mice- can't decide if I like Weegue or Cioccolato best!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the 2nd picture of Kayle

she(??) is like WTF are you looking at!? *bad word bad word bad word*

very pretty meecers


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! That's quite a wide assortment of mousies! I especially like Lennon.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a cute assortment of mice you have


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thank you very much to all!! :mrgreen:

GibblyGiblets, Kayle is a girl, and yes XD She has special face in the pics, hahaha XD*


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Geelah, I'm in love!!!
Weegue is the cutest hairless/fuzzy mouse ever, i also want to steal Brigitte.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg ur mice are so amazing!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

... It tastes just like raisains! lol, anyone else know that song? hahahaha...

Cute mice. : )


----------

